# BEST QUOTE OF THE DAY! "...according to 'American Pickers'......."



## bobcycles (May 2, 2015)

*I sincerely believe that our society is breaking down completely.
Most Craigslist posts I view regarding Antique/ Vintage bicycle content are completely bogus or untruthful....
so rare to find a post that prices the item right, and/or explains the item accurately.


This one is a MUST SEE!

".....................according to American Pickers!"

http://houston.craigslist.org/bik/5001888744.html*


----------



## rollfaster (May 2, 2015)

That show has ruined it for us in many ways. People I've bought bikes from would say things like; do you watch American pickers? Or those pickers find some great deals. I get a little sick of it.


----------



## frank 81 (May 2, 2015)

Thank You American Pickers!!!
    Why do peaple believe Them??


----------



## vincev (May 2, 2015)

I like the show !


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 2, 2015)

What show did he see that quote.


----------



## jkent (May 2, 2015)

I agree that the show has ruined this hobby in many ways but you can really blame the show. You just can't fix stupid!
And it's stupid people just like that, I'm talking about.
The show glorifies every thing that goes on. And the average person that has never done anything like that, doesn't have a clue.
They think every bicycle they see is the same as the one on the show. 
And it's not just bicycles it's any antique. I have seen it through out the antique market. Just about every time I go pick'n I hear something like " So your just like those picker guy's on T.V." or " I seen those picker guy's on T.V. buy one just like that and paid _________" Some astonomical price.
It makes me sick to my stomach.
JKent


----------



## bikecrazy (May 3, 2015)

Try buying a car on Craig's List!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hellshotrods (May 3, 2015)

It's Hollywood.  They are each paid $10,000+ per episode, so their incentive to make deals is all for SHOW.   Their's a whole crew staging "sites" for them to go to and make the show interesting.   Most Antique Dealers I know tell you they are amateurs, they pass up a lot of good stuff and they aren't very good at bargaining.
my .02


----------



## Pantmaker (May 3, 2015)

*facepalm* Pickers ruining bicycle collecting is like saying Gilligan's Island killed Hawaiian tourism.


----------



## partsguy (May 4, 2015)

If anything at it cut down on the amount of antique and classic bicycles being scrapped or thrown out in a garden.


----------



## bobcycles (May 4, 2015)

*The point of my original post was to show how people will 'use' the Pickers show to make up any sort of BS that helps their agenda.
As unrealistic as that show can be at times, I sincerely doubt the pickers ever quoted a Phantom as a 5G bike.....but the unscrupulous will 
hi-jack the programs name just to come up a line of crap to sell whatever it is they're unloading at an insane overinflated price.
Looking at the pix of that Red Phantom posting.......bike was an Anniversary one too looks like.  What a joke.*


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 6, 2015)

On Pickers, Mike found a 1938 black autocycle with a jewel tank missing some parts. He paid about $3000 I believe and claimed it to be $5000 the way it sat. I think this guy thinks its the same bike, I have never seen a Phantom bought on the show and I have seen every episode. Only Phantom related item Mike got was a tank. I really want to email this guy and explain to him what he has.


----------



## Evans200 (May 6, 2015)

American Pickers is to bikes what Barrett Jackson is to cars. Treat it as one more hurdle to cross when you go treasure hunting.


----------



## willswares1220 (May 6, 2015)

I call those guys, the " B & B " cartoon characters.

You decipher~~~~

Interesting hoards of stuff on that show though. I would love to have a chance of getting into some of them!!

You know they probably end up getting more $$ for the stuff after they purchase it, than is quoted on the show...

I hope I didn't offend any fans......:o


----------



## vincev (May 6, 2015)

I was there and the quotes about price they give on TV is not always reflected in real life.


----------

